# starting to worry



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

so i'm starting to worry as we meet the boys on tuesday  

what do i need to take? i have pram, carseat, nappies etc......but do i need to take all this on the first day or just turn up?   

when do we need to starting bringing things with us?   

the other thing is when should i put dizzy (aged 3) into nursery? he currently does half-days.......i have a place for him at our local nursery from january but wonder how long i should keep him home with us and scoop (aged 1). our SW said he's not gone back to his FC nursery following the xmas break so he may well be ready for it come placement  

thanks, ritz


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi

Your feeling totally normal and the worries and expectations you have are all normal so don't panic!!!

How big is your car??

the reason I ask is that we took everything in the back of our car when meeting our children for the first time so did it twice & through my experience it was good to have "our" stuff to hand just in case FM said do you want to use mind or have you brought your own?

MJ did a great thing with her changing/handbag and you may want to pinch her idea, do a search on that one!

Good luck!

Enjoy & you'll be fine!!

love
Andrea
x

PS sorry forgot to mention reference the nursery placements i would have with them you for a while before you put them into nursery.  It does not have to be months and months as we put our DS into preschool after he had been with us for 2½ months and he was settled with us and ready to go to preschool, he was and did start school that year.


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree with Andrea i wouldn't think of nursery for some time. You really do need the time to settle your children in and get used to you two before another change of a new nursery. Sunshine has been with us over two years and isn't going to pre school until next September! She hasn't been to nursery we go to 8 different groups a week! I am not suggesting you do this at all but the time we have had with her has been wonderful and she is so completely settled. Of course many things come into the equation with nursery not least of all going back to work but I wouldn't rush if you can manage not to.
So excited for you what an adventure you have in store!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ritzi

right ref what to take with you;-
Nappy/changing bag- i took my nappy changing bag and put in wipes, nappies and cream, my purse and all the things i would keep in it- it went down really well with DD who was just turned 3 as she kept going in "mummys bag" and getting used to where things go (she is a mini mummy and loves to help me!) plus she was getting DS to lay down so she could "change his nappy" using the changing matt in the bag.

Pushchair/buggy-I took my buggy with me for the days i knew we would be going out with FC (think it was day 3 from memory) which was just a 10mins walk to the park. this worked well as DS and DD know that this is "mummys pushchair" and dont think of me "borrowing" FC

Car seats-we put our DD and DS carseat in the car for day 1 of intros so that we could "show" DD and DS their new seats- DD loved this as she got a new "pink" girlie grown up seat and it become a big "let me show you m y new car seat" to everyone one that she meet for weeks after moving in! (both SW got marched out to see it everytime they came" it was for her a "my car seat in OUR car"

Nursery- Our DD started pre-school nursery 10weeks after moving in- she was used to going to play group daily with DS (FC worked their- DS went as a favour to FC as was under the age for playgroup) I took DD up to have a look at the school (her nursery is within a primary school where she will stay until she is 11yr old) and they run a weekly 1hour slot where you can take the children too which worked really well for us as i took DD for the "parents info meeting" and she wanted to go into nursery to play with the other children however was about the 10th child who came out crying and said "you left me mummy"  between her tears and sobbing, the 15min walk home she said "i not go back to school again" however after doing the weekly sessions this changed and we have a rule of "no crying at nursery" as she knows mummy is coming back for her- she is so settled and one of the only children who hasnt cried when i have left her. 

Good luck hun

Mez
xxxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Hi ritz

No advice from me sorry, 'cos not at that stage yet- but reading with baited breath  

Soooooo exciting for you. Enjoy every minute and I'll be dying to know how you get on
xxx


----------



## mavis (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi Ritzi,

Like carebear, just wanted to say congratulations and hope it all goes well for you.

Brilliant times for you.

take care, love,

mavis x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i was so hopeless, i took nothing but our car seat   but i had spoken to my ds fc and she did say i didn't need to take anything and i could even borrow her car seat if needed, we were really lucky as ds fc's are lovely and gave us so much stuff (even all the nappies she had left) they still spoil him rotten now    you should see how much play doh they got him for xmas    

pam xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ritzi, 
Our 2 were 4 and 16 months when we met them. In terms of what we brought with us I had my huge 'Mummy sack' which was actually just a huge handbag that I had a few bits in (wipes etc) from day one, we brought the buggy along on the 2nd or 3rd visit when we knew we were hoping to take them out and if you haven't done it already have a good practise with it as if your like us you'll be pretty nervous anyway and it's only worse if you don't know how to get the buggy up! We had a bit of a nightmare with our car seats as despite going to mothercare to have them fitted when we actually put Charlie in his for the first time the seatbelt kept slipping off his shoulder and our first trip as a family was to mothercare (who were incidentally fantastic when we explained the situation!).
We actually started Charlie in pre-school after a week of being with us   not really the done thing, but actually totally the right thing for Charlie, he loved pre-school from the beginning and being 4 1/4 he didn't have too long before he was going to start school. We felt that as going to pre-school was so much a part of his routine and being a very bright little boy he seemed the need the stimulus that this was right for him. You WILL know that right thing to do for Dizzy and of course the SW's will be there to chat through things like this with you, just go with you instincts whether that's to start pre-school after a couple of weeks, months or longer!
All the best, have a lovely day or two being just the two of you, because from Tuesday life will never be the same in the best possible way imaginable!
Viva
X


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Ritzi

All perfectly normal hun!  Our first meeting was only for a few hours at the FCs house and having already asked her about taking nappies etc, she said I could use hers for as long as I wanted.  Day 2 though I decided to take my Mummy Bag with nappies, wipes etc and even though I didn't use them it was nice just having it there.  We had the buggy in the boot from day 2 and put the car seat in on day 3, we had to measure ds to adjust the back of the seat so couldn't fit it earlier.

Upto intros DS was used to 10 hours at nursery a week however the SWs decided he should stop completely and he had his last morning there the day we met him.  I wouldn't have wanted him going off to nursery the minute he moved in but he thrived on the one to one attention and we soon saw how bright he is, he just needed the encouragement and help.  by the time he had been with us 6 weeks I was really thinking he needed to go to nursery for at least 1 session (3hours) a week but he had been home 14 weeks by the time I was able to get SWs to agree and him actually going to nursery.  Now I am trying to get him a 2nd session a week and build it up a bit before he gets he funded hours.  Not knowing Dizzy i can't advise really, you will work out what is best for him as you go along, but I would suggest keeping him at home with you and Scoop for a couple of months just to let him settle and just review how he is doing regularly as he may just 'need' to go to nursery sooner.

You have such a busy, exciting time ahead of you, enjoy every minute, it is magical meeting your children for the first time.

Love
OT x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for all your advice  

i didn't make clear - dizzy will be due to go to big school in september and has been in nursery 1/2 days since september. while i'd love to keep him home SW thinks it will not be an option - so we are just wondering how long to keep stalling it for   SW thinks the end of january   i was hoping we could stall it to after february half-term  

i haven't even bought a mummy bag yet   can't find one i like and thought maybe i would use a normal rucksack?  
as we hope to be using reusable nappies i hadn't thought to buy disposables for intros    i'll ask FC about which ones and get some in the week 

feeling now like a bad mummy already   thanks for all the advice, 

ritz


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ritzi

You are your DS mummy and if you feel he needs time at home being a family then keep him home, i was glad as DD couldnt start nursery until 10weeks after meeting us and SS have no "sway" with pre-school education like they do with children in full time ed.

I would find the nursery you like and set up weekly visits with them and go from there- once your DS is happy then go from there

Ref nappies- i would stick with the ones ds is used too for a few weeks
xxx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Ritzi

No advise just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow hun.

Nefe
xx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi ritzi -

just wanted to say - wow!  great!  congratulations, and good luck for tomorrow.  youre gonna be fantastic!  

love aimeex


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Ritzi

You do what you feel is right for DS about nursery/pre-school, if you feel he needs to be home longer before he goes again you stick with it, it will be you that has to deal with any tantrums/upsets if he goes too early.  He may also feel slightly jealous or pushed out going straight away and not getting some good settling time with you like Scoop will have.  If he is going to go to a different nursery to what he is used to and moving home, getting used to you and your rules etc it could be very unsettling for him.

As for Mummy Bags, I never really liked the one I got and haven't used it for ages now.  I tend to either put a few nappies etc in my handbag (bought a bigger one!)  or put things in a rucksack if going out for more than a few hours.  Next time round I will spend more time finding a bag I like!

Hope you sleep tonight!

Love
OT x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Another thought on the pre school thing and it may not work at all for you in terms of routines but Lola always had her nap when Charlie was at pre school, and this helped alot I think for him as we had special mummy time in the mornings all together and in the afternoons after we'd picked Charlie up from pre school (he went in the afternoon and this is what he had always been used to) so he never felt that he had been missing out. I also had that time to run around and do bits in the house or put my feet up with a cup of tea depending on how the day had been!
All the best for tomorrow.
Viva
X
P.S. I think you'll be fine with a rucksac!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ritzi, i didnt change littlie to reusable nappies till about 5/6 weeks in, just figured we all had enough to worry about! they do feel different to normal nappies, bulkier etc and i didnt want her to have to deal with more 'differences' in her life than were neceassry  also they make their bums a bit bigger so she wouldnt have fitted into her usual trousers and we tried to keep her in mostly the FC clothes so she was wearing familiar things...
you can use eco disposables to ease your conscience on the planet side of things 

we use a normal rucksack for out and about and its just fine 
ooh so excited for you..willyou sleep tonight?!

kj x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks all  

no sleep for me - i've got to get my   to a supermarket for disposable nappies - and a rucksack   

its also our wedding anniversary today   so trying (and failing) to prepare a special supper for dh 

i'm a tad   at the mo

ritz


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

happy anniversary ritzi!!


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Happy anniversary Ritzi & DH - and good luck for tomorrow, what a fab start to 2009!!!
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

ritzi and DH    

and want to wish you all the luck and happiness in the world for that wonderful special day tomorrow, its the beginning of the rest of your lives as a family of 4, i am so very very happy for you all xxxxx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

good luck for tomorrow ritzi.  

lots of love camly x x x x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

good luck Ritz
Tomorrow is the start of the rest of your life as a mummy  
Amanda


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

How excited you must be!! Have a fantastic day tomorrow. I will be thinking of you and will pop on tomorrow to hear all your great news. xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

good luck for today- enjoy every second as i am sure you will

xxx


----------



## Tibbelt (May 16, 2005)

Just wanted to say good luck for today Ritzi & DH! Enjoy every minute!!!!    

Lots of love 
xxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks everyone - twas wonderful...........have replied on the good luck thread


----------

